# Schamhaar in der Umgangssprache



## drei_lengua

Guten Abend,

Ich habe gerade einen Faden in "English - Only" über dieses Thema gesehen. Jetzt bin ich neugierig wie man "pubische Haare" in der Umgangssprache sagt. 

Danke,
Drei


----------



## FloVi

Schamhaare, Schambehaarung, Schamhaar...

Einen besonderen Slang-Ausdruck kenne ich nicht, die genannten Begriffe sind völlig normal und werden allgemein verwendet, sowohl in normalen Unterhaltungen (ich verkneife mir einfach Mal Bemerkungen zu "normal" ;-)), als auch bei Gesprächen mit bzw. von medizinischem Personal.


----------



## Kajjo

Offensichtlich sind die Deutschen sprachlich nicht auf Schamhaare fixiert -- zumindest fällt auch mir kein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck dafür ein.

Der korrekte Ausdruck ist Schamhaar.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

"Busch" vielleicht?


----------



## Henryk

Busch, Pelz, Bär - hab ich alles schon gehört.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Busch, Pelz, Bär - hab ich alles schon gehört.



Das bezieht sich aber alles auf den Bereich der Vagina. Für Schambehaarung allgemein, also männlich wie weiblich, gibt es m.E. gar nichts.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Das bezieht sich aber alles auf den Bereich der Vagina. Für Schambehaarung allgemein, also männlich wie weiblich, gibt es m.E. gar nichts.


 
*Busch* bezieht sich auf den Bereich zwischen den Beinen, sowohl bei Männern als auch bei Frauen.

*Pelz* gilt für die Behaarung des gesamten Körpers.

*Bär* kenne ich nicht, außer in: "Ich hab' drei Haare auf der Brust: Ich bin ein Bär" 

Mag in anderen Regionen anders sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> *Busch* bezieht sich auf den Bereich zwischen den Beinen, sowohl bei Männern als auch bei Frauen.


Kenne und verwende ich nicht -- mir schwant, daß es sich um einen Anglizismus handeln könnte! Was meint Ihr?



> *Pelz* gilt für die Behaarung des gesamten Körpers.


Richtig, auf jeden Fall kenne ich Pelz nun auf gar keinen Fall als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung. Eher schon für männliche Haare auf dem Rücken...



> *Bär* kenne ich nicht


Kenne und verwende ich nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Kenne und verwende ich nicht -- mir schwant, daß es sich um einen Anglizismus handeln könnte! Was meint Ihr?


 
Haha, meinst du "Bush"? 



> Richtig, auf jeden Fall kenne ich Pelz nun auf gar keinen Fall als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung. Eher schon für männliche Haare auf dem Rücken...


 
Genau! So kenne ich es auch. Dafür gibt es sicherlich noch andere Ausdrücke, die mir aber im Moment nicht einfallen.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Kajjo said:


> Kenne und verwende ich nicht -- mir schwant, daß es sich um einen Anglizismus handeln könnte! Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Richtig, auf jeden Fall kenne ich Pelz nun auf gar keinen Fall als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung. Eher schon für männliche Haare auf dem Rücken...
> 
> <Bär>: Kenne und verwende ich nicht.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich verwende alle drei, morgens, mittags und abends, Kajjo. Aber im Ernst: der Bär ist doch der 'beaver' der englischen Damen... Wir müssen uns mal mehr mit Schamhaaren befassen...


----------



## Krümelmonster

also ich hab schon (allerdings höchstens 1 bis 2 mal im Leben) den Begriff "Mösenstövchen" als scherzhaften Begriff gehört... finde ich aber extrem seltsam.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Krümelmonster said:


> also ich hab schon (allerdings höchstens 1 bis 2 mal im Leben) den Begriff "Mösenstövchen" als scherzhaften Begriff gehört... finde ich aber extrem seltsam.


 
Ich find ihn extrem lustig und extrem doll und extrem verspielt - MUSS ich mir merken! - TOLL!


----------



## cj427

> Schamhaare, Schambehaarung, Schamhaar...


 
Ab sofort verwende ich "Stolzhaare".


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Kenne und verwende ich nicht.


This was in reference to "Bär". This is only a guess, but the German word may be used the same way as "bear" is used in English, specifically to describe someone (a man) who is very hairy all over.

Robin Williams has referred to himself this way.

I don't know of a single word in English for "pubic hair" other than "pubic hair" when referring to males. So I don't think that German and English are particularly different. In fact, with "pubische Haare", a term I have never seen, if it is ever used at all you have one more word than we do.

In short, we have no term corresponding to "shame-hair".

All other slang terms are used for women, and usually by men. This also seems to be true in German as well as English.

Given the fact that any site with porn will have a million times more hits than the most interesting possible forum discussion here—a sad commentary on human nature—there are probably many more terms used by people who run or frequent XXX sites. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Hat eingentlich schon jemand angemerkt, dass es das Wort "*pubisch*" im Deutschen gar nicht so gibt? Wir sagen "*Scham*haare."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Hat eingentlich schon jemand angemerkt, dass es das Wort "*pubisch*" im Deutschen gar nicht so gibt? Wir sagen "*Scham*haare."


Did you notice I said:

In fact, with "pubische Haare", *a term I have never seen*, _*if it is ever used at all*_ you have one more word than we do.

I'm always conservative about saying that something does not exist. I didn't know, for instance, that it is absolutely non-existence in some strange medical book…


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Did you notice I said:


 
I'm sorry, Gaer, I just skimmed your message. I should have quoted you and agreed that the term does not exist. Your intuition was right.


----------



## drei_lengua

gaer said:


> Did you notice I said:
> 
> In fact, with "pubische Haare", *a term I have never seen*, _*if it is ever used at all*_ you have one more word than we do.
> 
> I'm always conservative about saying that something does not exist. I didn't know, for instance, that it is absolutely non-existence in some strange medical book…


 
gaer,
Du hast recht!!!  Ich weiss nicht, warum ich "pubic hair" so auf Deutsch geschrieben habe.  Das hatte ich immer als unreifer Junge in High School zum Spaß verwendet.

Drei


----------



## gaer

drei_lengua said:


> gaer,
> Du hast recht!!! Ich weiss nicht, warum ich "pubic hair" so auf Deutsch geschrieben habe. Das hatte ich immer als unreifer Junge in High School zum Spaß verwendet.
> 
> Drei


Well, it looked grammatical, so I was not sure. 

It always pays to check…


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> I'm sorry, Gaer, I just skimmed your message. I should have quoted you and agreed that the term does not exist. Your intuition was right.


But I was not sure. Now I am. 

But let's keep the thread in German if possible. As it says in my sig, I don't want to be responsible for making threads change to English.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Hat eingentlich schon jemand angemerkt, dass es das Wort "*pubisch*" im Deutschen gar nicht so gibt? Wir sagen "*Scham*haare."


Ja, ich hatte das gleich in meinem ersten Beitrag hier korrigiert -- vielleicht nicht explizit genug? Hm, wie deutlich muß man eigentlich werden?

Also: "pubisch" ist kein deutsches Adjektiv. Man muß stattdessen Komposita mit "Scham-" bilden.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> This is only a guess, but the German word may be used the same way as "bear" is used in English, specifically to describe someone (a man) who is very hairy all over.


Ja, Gaer, das stimmt natürlich. Mein Kommentar zielte ganz konkret auf die Verwendung von Bär als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung -- und letztere halte ich für sehr selten und keineswegs üblich.



> All other slang terms are used for women, and usually by men. This also seems to be true in German as well as English.


Richtig. So sehe ich das auch!



> Given the fact that any site with porn will have a million times more hits than the most interesting possible forum discussion here—a sad commentary on human nature—there are probably many more terms used by people who run or frequent XXX sites.


Well, a short survey with Google showed that even German XXX sites use the word "Schamhaar" quite a lot. Probably there are really no important German slang terms for pubic hair?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Ja, ich hatte das gleich in meinem ersten Beitrag hier korrigiert -- vielleicht nicht explizit genug? Hm, wie deutlich muß man eigentlich werden?


 
Kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe. Schließlich hast du nur "Schamhaar" etc. vorgeschlagen ... Daher nahm ich nicht an, dass du "pubisch" korrigiert hättest. Meinen Kommentar lösche ich dennoch nicht, da daraus schon wieder eine kleine Diskussion entstanden ist. 



Kajjo said:


> Ja, Gaer, das stimmt natürlich. Mein Kommentar zielte ganz konkret auf die Verwendung von Bär als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung -- und letztere halte ich für sehr selten und keineswegs üblich.


 
"Bär" oder "Wolf" halte ich schon für normal, wenn ein Mann wirklich von oben bis unten mit Haaren zugedeckt ist. Ich darf noch mal an das Lied "Ich hab drei Haare auf der Brust: Ich bin ein Bär" erinnern. Man sagt (hier) wirklich "Bär" zu denjenigen (natürlich nicht ins Gesicht!), die Haare auf dem Rücken, auf den Füßen und vielleicht auch auf den Zähnen , dass sie wie ein "Bär" aussähen.



> Well, a short survey with Google showed that even German XXX sites use the word "Schamhaar" quite a lot. Probably there are really no important German slang terms for pubic hair?


 
Schamhaar ist in vielen Kontexten schon sehr umgangssprachlich, obgleich es auch ein standarddeutsches Wort ist:

"Ihhh, ich hab ein Schamhaar in der Suppe!"
"Ähh, was suchen denn deine Schamhaare hier im Kamm!?"

Hier sind natürlich nicht die Schamhaare gemeint, sondern es wird von einer abwertenden Bezeichnung von Haaren gesprochen, da Haare ja nicht gerade appetitlich sind.


----------



## Henryk

> lso: "pubisch" ist kein deutsches Adjektiv. Man muß stattdessen Komposita mit "Scham-" bilden.


Wieso nicht? "pubisch" ist das Adjektiv zu "Pubes" (der Bereich der äußeren Genitalien, steht übertragen aber auch für "Schamhaare"). Allerdings findet der Begriff eher in der Medizin Gebrauch.

"Pelz" habe ich schon für "Schamhaar" gehört - dass es auch für den ganzen Körper gilt, weiß ich ja.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Henryk said:


> Wieso nicht? "pubisch" ist das Adjektiv zu "Pubes" (der Bereich der äußeren Genitalien, steht übertragen aber auch für "Schamhaare"). Allerdings findet der Begriff eher in der Medizin Gebrauch.
> 
> "Pelz" habe ich schon für "Schamhaar" gehört - dass es auch für den ganzen Körper gilt, weiß ich ja.


 
Hier sind ja alle richtig auf dem falschen Holzdampfer:

Ontogenetisch stammen die Schamhaare, nein: stammt das Schamhaar aus der Zeit Adams & Evas. Sie hatten sich nach dem Apfel derart in Grund und Boden geschämt, daß sie sich zusammenkrümmten, und die Genitalbehaarung mit ihnen. So ist es bis heute geblieben. Daher die Bezeichnung 'Schamhaar'. Ist doch klar...


----------



## gaer

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Hier sind ja alle richtig auf dem falschen Holzdampfer:
> 
> Ontogenetisch stammen die Schamhaare, nein: stammt das Schamhaar aus der Zeit Adams & Evas. Sie hatten sich nach dem Apfel derart in Grund und Boden geschämt, daß sie sich zusammenkrümmten, und die Genitalbehaarung mit ihnen. So ist es bis heute geblieben. Daher die Bezeichnung 'Schamhaar'. Ist doch klar...


Ahem… We all know about Adam and Eve. That was not the point, since "shame hair" or "hair of shame" does not exist in English.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

gaer said:


> Ahem… We all know about Adam and Eve. That was not the point, since "shame hair" or "hair of shame" does not exist in English.


 
Hi gaer,

your contribution is not too much of contributory, but we have some quoted expressions in it, so as "shame hair". - So I'd better quote myself in order not to be deleted from memory:

'Ontogenetisch stammen die Schamhaare' is a phrase that might break my neck. For I am not sure if 'ontogenetical' is a corresponding word for what I intended to say...

Could anybody help, perhaps you yourself, gaer? That is an interesting grammatical topic, I dare to say...

Think twice, thanks,
Schwichtenhövel


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, Gaer, das stimmt natürlich. Mein Kommentar zielte ganz konkret auf die Verwendung von Bär als Ausdruck für die weibliche Schambehaarung -- und letztere halte ich für sehr selten und keineswegs üblich.


Clear. The equivalent expression in English is the same, referring to a very hairy person. Any other meaning would seem very weird to me (in English), if not clearly wrong.


> Well, a short survey with Google showed that even German XXX sites use the word "Schamhaar" quite a lot. Probably there are really no important German slang terms for pubic hair?


We are the wrong kind of people to investigate this subject. I'm serious. People who read porn would know, I'm sure.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Hi gaer,
> 
> your contribution is not too much of contributory, but we have some quoted expressions in it, so as "shame hair". - So I'd better quote myself in order not to be deleted from memory:
> 
> 'Ontogenetisch stammen die Schamhaare' is a phrase that might break my neck. For I am not sure if 'ontogenetical' is a corresponding word for what I intended to say...
> 
> Could anybody help, perhaps you yourself, gaer? That is an interesting grammatical topic, I dare to say...
> 
> Think twice, thanks,
> Schwichtenhövel


I only was making one point: "pubic" only refers to puberty. Yes, people in the US, in my opinion, are as Puritanical as almost any people in the world, but the word itself, pubic hair, has no connection to shame. So in English there is no possible connection between that term and "shame", which I do agree is partially related to the Bible (expulsion from Eden) and is a direct link, in German, to a time when extremely conservative religious thinking still had a firm hold over language. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> "pubic" only refers to puberty. Yes, people in the US, in my opinion, are as Puritanical as almost any people in the world, but the word itself, pubic hair, has no connection to shame.


You are right. However, maybe using a latin derived word is even more puritanical than using Schamhaar? 



> So in English there is no possible connection between that term and "shame", which I do agree is partially related to the Bible (expulsion from Eden) and is a direct link, in German, to a time when extremely conservative religious thinking still had a firm hold over language.


Right again. I agree that "Scham" is directly related to pruderism and puritanical thinking and somewhat related to the biblical context. It is one of those words truly related to conservative religious indoctrination.



> We are the wrong kind of people to investigate this subject. I'm serious. People who read porn would know, I'm sure.


I guess you are right. Not the worst gap of education, however.

Kajjo


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

gaer said:


> I only was making one point: "pubic" only refers to puberty. Yes, people in the US, in my opinion, are as Puritanical as almost any people in the world, but the word itself, pubic hair, has no connection to shame. So in English there is no possible connection between that term and "shame", which I do agree is partially related to the Bible (expulsion from Eden) and is a direct link, in German, to a time when extremely conservative religious thinking still had a firm hold over language.
> 
> Gaer


 
I thank you very much, and Jana, too.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> You are right. However, maybe using a Latin derived word is even more puritanical than using Schamhaar?


First, let me make it clear that I am not saying anything about Germany vs. any English-speaking country regarding attitudes, open-mindedness, etc. The word "Schamhaar" is simply one of those words that surprise those of us who know only English (initially). It's one of those "down-to-earth" words in German that I like very much.

By the way, we are even. 

"Latin" is capitalized, but "puritanical" apparently is not, and that was my goof!

Is "pubic hair" more puritanical sounding than "Schamhaar"? I think we are using the wrong descriptive word. I think/believe/guess/reckon our words are more clinical, somehow colder. 

Gaer


----------

